# Doordash really cares about me



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

So, after I stopped doing deliveries for them for about 3 weeks, doing GH, they sent me the below mail.
Keep in mind that I had a 5 customer rating, 100% completion rating, 99% on time rating, and 28% acceptance.
While I was delivering, they were handing out $100 per 3 deliveries to drivers that hadn't shown up in a while.
This, along with a bunch of other things, like I'm stuck in traffic and they are telling me to move or the order will be reassigned,
caused me to revert back to GH.
So, of the below options, I felt the closest was I had a poor experience.
I submitted it, and the next day, I got their response, which is below this one.
Of course, nowhere is a selection available saying poor DD experience.
And the link to the Dasher Help center of course, is just a BS faq type thing.
In closing, their questionaire was as helpful as their support agents. Makes me want to avoid returning to them even more.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Hmmmm, I haven’t dashed in over a month due my mom passing and now a broken arm ... no one has sent me an email... I feel so under appreciated 😢😢 🤣🤣


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I went almost 3 months straight without logging into DD and got the same. I signed in the other night and was lit up with good offers! Second Honeymoon?  Won't last.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> Hmmmm, I haven’t dashed in over a month due my mom passing and now a broken arm ... no one has sent me an email... I feel so under appreciated 😢😢 🤣🤣


Well, maybe I understated. Last day I dashed was April 26th. I just checked, to make you feel better. So, you got some more time to go.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I went almost 3 months straight without logging into DD and got the same. I signed in the other night and was lit up with good offers! Second Honeymoon?  Won't last.


I'm gonna give em some more time to think about it.
If they offer ME $100 for 3 orders, I'll do it.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Show the entire payout and don't steal tips.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

You know, if these companies actually cared and showed some type of valued expression of ways to retain top rated drivers (I.e-Consistent bonuses, more lucrative pings, car expense allowances, ect) it would benefit both sides. But the inconsistency will not allow that to happen. I still predict these delivery apps will be gone in the next five years.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> Well, maybe I understated. Last day I dashed was April 26th. I just checked, to make you feel better. So, you got some more time to go.


I haven’t actually dashed since before April 21st.... waiting for that $100 for 3 trips offer everyone has been talking about.

now I have been getting good offers on Lyft, but still not ready to have pax in my car, and food doesn’t talk back 🤣🤣


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MissAnne said:


> and food doesn’t talk back


...but it does stink, tho. 🤮


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ...but it does stink, tho. 🤮


So do people.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> So do people.


not nearly as much as cooked food does. Sorry, nothing will change that. food smells in my car = not happening.


----------

